# Teakwood & Cardamom, yes or no?



## BrightMeadows (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have heard good things about NG's Teakwood & Cardamom, and so I went there to check out the reviews...turns out several of them were saying that whereas it used to stick in CP, now it no longer does. I don't want to get it if this is true. For those who use it, have you found this to be the case?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 10, 2017)

I wrote a review in the SMF Fragrance Oil Review in the last year, I think. My impressions:

"...Woodsy, spicy with a peppery overtone. OOB the cardamom is obvious, but in soap, it softens to a peppery accent. Sounds weird, but it's nice. Used at 5% ppo. In CP soap, this FO was strong at first, but faded after several months. If I had to choose between this and Cracklin' Birch, I'd go with Cracklin' Birch."

Here's a link to the NG page in the FO Review: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1SarBRyH9X4gghraavMFTWfchk-c7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit#gid=4

T&C is pretty nice, but I REALLY like Cracklin' Birch, and so does everyone else who smells it.

Did I say ... I like Cracklin' Birch?


----------



## osso (Nov 10, 2017)

It has stuck really well for me, but I haven't purchased recently.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 10, 2017)

I just found some that are at least a year old and still smell strong enough to take out to market


----------



## BrightMeadows (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for weighing in y'all.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 13, 2017)

I use T&C and it lasts a long time.  I'm like DeeAnna though and prefer Cracklin Birch.  It's my husbands favorite.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 13, 2017)

Sounds like the longevity of this scent is rather hit and miss. I saw fading, but others don't. Go figure! Soap gremlins?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 13, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Sounds like the longevity of this scent is rather hit and miss. I saw fading, but others don't. Go figure! Soap gremlins?


 
Sometimes I wonder if its the recipe or something else to be honest.  Or those nasty gremlins.   

When I'm able, I'm going to make some more as I haven't made it in quite some time.  Will document it and see what happens.   It sells though not a huge big sellers I have a couple customers that like it.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 13, 2017)

It does sell well for me when I have it out. I had forgotten about the older one's I found and they sold as soon as I put them out last week, it is all about your customer base.


----------



## reason (Jan 19, 2018)

I soaped with Teakwood & Cardamom from NG. It smells great out of the bottle but in cured soap i could smell a lot of cardamom and hardly any teakwood which my nose doesn't like.

Craklin Birch from NG on the other hand is one of my favorite scents eventhough it accelerates quite fast for me in cold process soaping. 

I also tried Craklin Birch sold by theflamingcandle.com which smells very close out of the bottle but i ended up with a big chunky piece of oily stuff which cannot be called soap, besides smell is completely gone after a month.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 19, 2018)

I actually smell the teakwood very well in Teakwood & cardamom. It reminds me of our friends former teakwood trawler. So I guess you would say it smells like old teakwood not fresh teakwood. I love it


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Teakwood &amp; Cardamom, yes or no?*

I love that scent. It’s a great seller for me too.  I smell the Teakwood and Cardamon.


----------



## Jeanea (Jan 30, 2018)

I love that one from NG, it think it's just a matter of preference. For me it's a good scent with staying power.


----------



## earlene (Jan 30, 2018)

I like it, too, although I did not find it stuck well.  Maybe I didn't use enough.


----------



## Jeanea (Jan 30, 2018)

earlene said:


> I like it, too, although I did not find it stuck well.  Maybe I didn't use enough.


I believe I used 1oz ppo because it was such a soft scent.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2018)

I use 1 oz pop and have no problem with it sticking. I keep an extra stash for my husband and he just finished using a bar from a year ago.  I also have no trouble with acceleration.


----------

